# Pomps Anyone?



## Rusty Hook (Jan 20, 2008)

Was wondering if anybody caught any pomps over the weekend. Been fishing the beach since Fri with no luck. Last Friday caught 3 nice pomps in about 45 minutes but nothing since. Is it still too early in the season for them? Been using shrimp and sandfleas for bait. Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I read a report of a fella catching one on a jig this weekend......there are still some around


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

we caught a really nice one Sat morning at Pickens on live shrimp so there's still a few around


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

I fished about 4 hrs. on Sunday...not a bite. Oh well, the beer was cold and the sun was shining.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I fished for a few hours on Sat. and managed one keeper. It's my first trip in a month though. Feb. has always been my slowestmonth of the year for surf fishing. Give it 3-4 more weeks before the run really gets started.

-Jason


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Jason I fully expect a phone call in a few weeks!! I've been practicing....lol


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Most definately. When the water warms a little more, it's ON!

-Jason


----------



## jim mills (Jan 8, 2008)

I went sight fishing for them on Sunday and caught one on a 3/8 oz jig and an ultra-lite rig with 4 lb test line. It wasn't a monster. It measured 14 1/4 inches from tip of nose to fork of tail.


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

I went to gulf shores beach on sunday for about 6 hours. got one hit and that was it. doesnt matter though. the sun was out and the beer was cold! I'm new to the forum by the way. my name is chris. nice to meet ya'll!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome Chris!


----------



## Rusty Hook (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the help. Thought it was just me having bad luck. Went out Wed. morning for about an1 1/2 hoursdown from the cross on Ft.Pickens Rd and nearly froze. AsI was packing upI seen what I thought was a dolphin swimming about 100-125 yards out. I know they usually run in packs but this one was solo and was swimming very fast on top of the water. Next thing it jumpedabout6 feet out of the water and I could see a white belly. It was a good 7+ feet long and fat. I guessI saw my first Mako from the beach. Gonna make me think twice about wading out when it warms up.


----------

